

Girls and young women are now the most prolific web users - robg
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article3511863.ece

======
tim2
The measured traffic is mostly of the networking variety. So here's my
theory/observation:

Guys use these sites heavily until they find a girl (with or without the help
of these apps.) Then, their usage drops off considerably. Girls use these
sites primarily for other reasons so their usage never really has a reason to
drop off.

~~~
crescendo
I can't speak for everyone, but finding a girl has never caused a considerable
drop off in my site usage.

------
misterbwong
From a marketing standpoint, this is very interesting. The same thing is/was
happening in gaming. Games that effectively target females (i.e. nintendogs)
do surprisingly well.

~~~
robg
What does it say that about 5% of the folks building the products, at least
here, are women?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I think it says that there is a large, underserved market waiting to be
tapped.

~~~
tim2
I don't think you intended for that comment to make me laugh so hard, but good
job either way.

